
Why GitHub can't host the Linux kernel community - waivek
https://blog.ffwll.ch/2017/08/github-why-cant-host-the-kernel
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion 10 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14972872](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14972872)

